
Show HN: Textstandup.com – Web application for text based stand-ups - dobrinov
https://www.textstandup.com/
======
dobrinov
Hi HN!

I am Deyan, the developer behind Textstandup.com. I released its first public
version few weeks ago and some external feedback will be very useful to me. I
have written more about the motivation behind the project here
[https://medium.com/@ddobrinov/text-based-stand-ups-
de741fa6c...](https://medium.com/@ddobrinov/text-based-stand-ups-
de741fa6c724).

Thanks a lot! Deyan

~~~
arendtio
Well, I don't think it is the best answer to your 'challenges'. I mean stand-
ups should eliminate the requirement for other meetings as those disturb the
focus a developer requires to work, but eliminating that tiny bit of mandatory
human interaction seems weird to me (and probably hurts the team spirit in the
long run).

I don't mean to be negative, just honest feedback.

~~~
dobrinov
No, I completely agree. Having no meetings at all could hurt the team spirit.
At the same time I doubt that you have only one meeting per day. This could be
the case for small remote companies. I am personally using it and it works
well. I have written more about the motivation behind the project here -
[https://medium.com/@ddobrinov/text-based-stand-ups-
de741fa6c...](https://medium.com/@ddobrinov/text-based-stand-ups-
de741fa6c724).

Thanks for the feedback!

